
Can you grow a startup on the side? - ingve
https://justinjackson.ca/sideproject
======
oldmancoyote
I wouldn't have stopped reading your rather interesting article if the font
wasn't so difficult to read. I read stuff like this late at night when my eyes
are tired and not focusing well. In general "artistic" presentations get in
the way of effective communication.

